# Slow Release Glucophage



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi there, 

I suffer from PCOS, but struggled terribly to take Metformin because of the associated tummy upsets.  To try to ease the side effects, my GP prescribed me 1500mg Slow Release Glucophage (500 3 x Day).  Every time I go to collect the repeat px from the chemist though, the pharmacist queries the fact that it's been written that I should take the meds 3 x a day at intervals.  Apparently the idea with slow release Glucophage is that you just take all three pills in the morning, and they release gradually over the course of 24 hours.  

It's not really a problem to take the meds at intervals, but it'd be good if I could just take all 3 doses first thing in the morning.

I'd be very grateful if you could please advise what is the traditional course of action with slow release Glucophage.

Thank you very much   

Em.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

The manufacturer advises taking the slow release once daily in the evening with the main meal of the day. The maximum dose is 2000mg and this can be split twice a day if required.

If it's easier for you to take them all together then I don't see why you shouldn't do this (you will still get steady levels in the body and the same amount of drug as a you would taking the ordinary release ones). I'd double check with GP though as I don't know enough about using metformin for treating PCOS (compared to diabetes) to knwo if there is a reason to keep the SR ones at three times a day.

Hope they do the trick for you either way 
Maz x


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks so much Mazv.


----------

